# How to protect your car from a thief...



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

ok guys since our cars are pretty high on cars wanting to be stolen!
what measures do you take to prevent this? 
what alarms do you use? best ones ?
Steering wheel locks?
ground Anchors ?
trackers?

my dad always told me when selling cars to always *meet buyers in a public place* like a supermarket carpark and always *take a friend* and *never give a key without cash* in hand first

I personaly have a steering wheel lock and i plan to get an alarm with a tilt sensor, im paranoid about some one just jackin my car on a truck and driving off.

Opinions and advice welcome


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Move to Germany, paranoia problem solved!!


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

Steveline said:


> Move to Germany, paranoia problem solved!!


why is Germany so safe?


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

crossy666 said:


> why is Germany so safe?


glad to see i wasnt the only one baffled by that lol


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a cat 1 alarm, removable steering wheel and a 2 trackers on mine 1 monitor and 1 retrieve but if they want it they will still take it.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys I've always wondered, would it be possible to have installed a kill switch?? So technically your car cant be started with out this switch being flicked?? 

Or better yet, I know we have these remote starters for our cars, but would it not be possible to have a similar device where you can turn your car off as well?? Maybe some how over riding the ignition and bringing the engine to a stand still??

Just ideas but the thought of having my car stolen like the poor chap who I guess inspired this thread, completely and utterly terrifies me.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

gillsl500 said:


> Guys I've always wondered, would it be possible to have installed a kill switch?? So technically your car cant be started with out this switch being flicked??
> 
> Or better yet, I know we have these remote starters for our cars, but would it not be possible to have a similar device where you can turn your car off as well?? Maybe some how over riding the ignition and bringing the engine to a stand still??
> 
> Just ideas but the thought of having my car stolen like the poor chap who I guess inspired this thread, completely and utterly terrifies me.


I had a kill switch in my old mx6 it was disguised as the fog lights switch would not start in less switch on.

So it is possible to have a kill switch:thumbsup:


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*..*

I've got the mandatory Cat 1 alarm/immobiliser with every known sensor plus text inform if the alarm goes off. I've also got a disc lock which will make it more difficult if someone gets into the car but if im parking it up anywhere for any lenth of time i disconnect the battery or i take it in the house and its put on trickle charge so its always got plenty of go in it ready for when i use it next.
Thwish


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

gillsl500 said:


> Guys I've always wondered, would it be possible to have installed a kill switch?? So technically your car cant be started with out this switch being flicked??
> 
> Or better yet, I know we have these remote starters for our cars, but would it not be possible to have a similar device where you can turn your car off as well?? Maybe some how over riding the ignition and bringing the engine to a stand still??
> 
> Just ideas but the thought of having my car stolen like the poor chap who I guess inspired this thread, completely and utterly terrifies me.


in my car ( not a skyline ) ive taken a cable from the ignition and put a switch on it an hidden it in the car somewhere ( dont want to say where on the internet ). car wont start unless that switch is flicked 1st.

then i have a cat 1 alarm and tracker, CCTV with some sort of night vision thingy for the drive lol.


----------



## danc (Feb 28, 2005)

a lot of anti theft tech is static stuf, when imobilisers are defeated etc.. hey presto cars runs and goes, i think some time delay tech might work.. down the road 2mins...programmed shutdown with a wastegate style bypass that sends all exhaust gases to atmosphere.......as close to manifold as possible.. damn right if the car is being driven and this system kicks in, the car will be noticed..
there's too much (false) alarm pollution sometimes for folk to take notice in busy areas

the remote shutdown is a great idea, range is the issue.
and i wouldn't trust a mobile phone signal arming system just yet.. but it's the way to go.... aside from the tracker

at the end of the day, if the theives want the car they will take it...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

rig it with C4 and a timer, if you cant have it, no one can...make sure it locks them in too.


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

the hiden switch and start the car isnt realy gonna work if ur showing a potential buyer, they ask how u start it then steal it :S
the remote kill switch would, give u time to let them get down the road ( while u grab somthing heavy ) then pop.
or some kind of fob that u keep in ur wallet and the car wont actuly start until you are within 5 meters say?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Billy0090 said:


> the hiden switch and start the car isnt realy gonna work if ur showing a potential buyer, they ask how u start it then steal it :S
> the remote kill switch would, give u time to let them get down the road ( while u grab somthing heavy ) then pop.
> or some kind of fob that u keep in ur wallet and the car wont actuly start until you are within 5 meters say?


Hey dude like the fob idea, does technology like that exist yet??

With regards to the kill remote switch, I was thinking I would only tell them once the money is in my hand and until then I'd be starting and handling the car my self??

But I think I've Sussed what I'd do if somebody was gonna view my car with potential to buy...right near me is a police station set towards the end of a culdy-sac, only one way in and one way out!! So I'd arrange to meet at the end of this (closed off) culdy-sac, have one of my mates parked up at the entrance in a banger I.e my everyday car  and insist that only one person can test drive the car with me in the car and another friend in the back!! Now 

Now what I was thinking was, if for example they jumped in and went to do one I'd have my mate at the entrance of the culdy-sac block off the road in my banger!! Yeah sure my GTR plus my banger mite get written off but atleast the frigging scum won't have it?? That's only only if their stupid enough to try and do that out side the police station??....what do you think guys??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We had wheel clamps for sale in the shop and over a six month periond never sold one, so they were removed. I guess it's easier to talk about ideas but very few people put them into practice


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I've installed a computer called KITT made by Knight Industries. 

Actually I just have an alarm and a steering lock/bar thingy. If I leave it parked up at home I tend to disconnect a few key sensors too.

It could be nicked but would take some time, and it's in full view of neighbors.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The way i see it is let them have it.

All this disconnecting bollox means that if anything there's just gonna be damage which more than likely will come out of MY pocket rather than my insurance companies. FFS this is what theft cover is for with insurance


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah but my car won't start without reconnecting everything.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> Yeah but my car won't start without reconnecting everything.


They've already levered your door open and used a scaffold bar on your barrell with no success, next step if it were me and I couldn't get it started would be to torch it, just in case there were any prints left behind.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

My grandpa had some kind of homemade killswitch in his Amazon Station Wagon (special model red/white). I remember when I was younger I was searching everywhere in the car to find the killswitch but I searched in hours without sucess lol and my grandpa was laughing at me saying "you`ll never find it".

In my Skyline I have the latest Clifford installed by a proffesional and Ive also installed tilt sensor and a GPS tracker.

My garage has four security cameras, two outside and two inside I also have an alarm with a head breaking sound.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

It shouldn't be too hard to rig a cs canister so that it goes off via remote control - will be hard driving while blind..

I sort of agree with MikeGTR and Rain though.. personally I'd want to make sure that if I can't have my car noone can, with the added bonus of eliminating one more scumbag from society


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> We had wheel clamps for sale in the shop and over a six month periond never sold one, so they were removed. I guess it's easier to talk about ideas but very few people put them into practice


problem with a clamp is the hassle of putting them on in the rain, when you're dressed up or when you are in a hurry.

Personally I think the best alarm was the Black Jack. Lets the thief drive for a few hundred yards then kills the engine. Even if the thief legs it, the car should be damage free. I would like a similar system on Tracker enabled cars.

mook


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

one of these jobbies would be good.......

onstar

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The clifford Blackjax is an anti-hijack device..


TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats the fella!


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

We service a mazda 626 at my work, wont start unless key and one screw is touched while starting it.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Id start the engine, press the turbo timer and take the key out. Potential buyer can sit there with the engine running but if they tried to drive off it will die instantly! 

Other thing to do is park the car awkwardly, so it can just be driven straight out!

Oh and keep mr 9iron in the bushes close buy incase it kicks off lol


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Look up a product called periodic locater. It's a smartphone app. you can log on and see the location of a gps enabled phone. I have an old n97 with it installed. I won't give any more away. But let's just say if you upgrade it's worth keeping the old phone...


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Billy0090 said:


> glad to see i wasn't the only one baffled by that lol


I don't know why its so safe, its not completely free of crime by a long way, but some how just feels a lot more comfortable than Blighty!! Maybe a different attitude and upbringing, people seam happy to see success and don't have an overwhelming desire to scratch it! Perhaps less immigrants?! 

I have a few options mapped in to my AEM anyway, just in case!!


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

this is my personal fav 

YouTube - ‪MagnaVolt‬‏


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This one isn't bad... and probably do-able! 

YouTube - ‪Best Car Alarm Ever!!!‬‏


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

hi,

Not done this on the GTR (yet..) but on my last scooby I had a battery kill switch on the dash, and two starter buttons (one hidden) that both needed to be pressed at the same time to start the car.

The car also has a couple of cameras on it in my drive recording constantly to DVR (shitty area for a GTR with two schools on my street)

The usual cat 1 alarm, immob, tracker.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

‪Trunk Monkey ad series Final‬‏ - YouTube

I want one of these personally


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

Gambit said:


> ***x202a;Trunk Monkey ad series Final***x202c;‏ - YouTube
> 
> I want one of these personally



get a group buy setup for one of them, should be good :chairshot


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Gambit said:


> ***x202a;Trunk Monkey ad series Final***x202c;‏ - YouTube
> 
> I want one of these personally


bloody brillant..


----------

